# Помогите советом в выборе инструмента баянисту-любителю



## petrov_a (1 Сен 2016)

Добрый день.
Помогите советом в выборе инструмента баянисту-любителю.
В своё время окончил музыкалку по классу ф-но. Лет 5 назад взял в руки баян, пробовал осваивать самостоятельно, потом пошёл в родную школу и по сей день раз в неделю беру уроки. На многое не замахиваюсь, репертуар скромный (Карусель, Барыня,. .)
Эксплуатирую Былину. К инструменту привык, но не могу привыкнуть к тому, что раз в пол-года надо делать ему профилактику. Фортепиано менее капризный в этом плане инструмент. 
Поэтому подбираю второй инструмент. Бюджет (200 т.р.) не позволяет приобрести наиболее обсуждаемую здесь марку. Пока остановился на тульском баяне. Ясная поляна мне не нужна, так как выборку осваивать времени нет (занимаюсь 1-1.5 часа в день). Есть у них модель без выборки БАЯН концертный «ТУЛА», 67x150-II. Скажите пожалуйста, это оптимальный выбор или нет


----------



## zet10 (1 Сен 2016)

Хороший баян,но больно тяжеловат и в габаритах  объёмен! Я бы посоветовал Вам купить то же самое,но с характеристиками 61/120,это в самый аккурат будет, самая удачная модель! Цена 65 тысяч рублей.


----------



## petrov_a (1 Сен 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Я бы посоветовал Вам купить то же самое,но с характеристиками 61/120,это в самый аккурат будет, самая удачная модель! Цена 65 тысяч рублей.


Вы имеете ввиду эту модель 61x120-II — Баян «ТУЛА» 3-х рядный, двухголосный, цельнопланочный, с готовым аккомпанементом (БН-16). Если да, подскажите пожалуйста, где его можно приобрести за 65000. На сайте производителя он в 3 раза дороже.


----------



## zet10 (1 Сен 2016)

Именно эту! На сайт производителя,не смотрите,я думаю что цена в 200 с лишним тысяч совершенно не оправданна за данный инструмент,да и цельная планка которая стоит у нынешних Тульских баянов это не то... Чешская планка,инструмент становиться легче это плюс, но звучание совершенно пустое и это огромный МИНУС,т.к материал дюраль! Поэтому и брать надо баян именно баян "той  сборки", с латунью ,там и цена приемлема и качество отличное! Именно этот баян я Вам и предлагаю,по цене в 65 тысяч.Если предложение интересно,сбросьте мне в личку Ваш номер телефона для связи,созвонимся и договоримся о встречи и просмотре инструмента.


----------



## petrov_a (2 Сен 2016)

Предложение интересно. Телефон в личку отправил


----------

